# New Android Malware Is A Burglar's Best Friend



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> PlaceRaider, an experimental smartphone trojan designed by Indiana University and the U.S. Navy, hijacks a user's phone to make detailed 3D models of their bedrooms and offices.


More


----------

